# Sleeve hitch tiller



## danjr68 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a Craftsman 8hp sleeve hitch rototiller. I am trying to get the transmission sheave off and having no luck. Does anyone have any ideas to remove this? Can you tell me who the manufacturer is and where I can get a service manual?


----------

